# Re: [EVDL] Battery prices in Tampa, Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery prices in Tampa, Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

Hi Tim and All

The T105 equivalents by East Penn/Deka,
GC15? I just received a $69/$12core cost each quote on 24 of
them here in Tampa.
Trojans were $81 and Interstate/USBattery
were $98. So I got the East Penns and will get them again
soon for another EV. They are a little heavier, more amphr
than the Trojans in the same case size for less money.
Narazi? of US batt I hear will have battery
packs delivered to you if you can't find a deal locally at a
good price. Maybe someone can explain how that works.

Jerry Dycus

----- Original Message Follows -----
From: "Tim Humphrey" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion
Date: Fri, 20 Jun 2008 12:50:40 -0400

>>
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected]
>> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Jon
>> Glauser Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 11:02 AM
>> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion
>>
>> GC15 $97
>> GC25 $121
>> GC45 $135
>>
>> They have a double post with the "L" or flag as well as a
>> vertical bolt. This is the price as of a week ago, if
>> buying more than 30, and you have a
>> core of equal weight (no core fee is $15). I didnt ask
>>about delivery. 
>> I have no experience with Sams Club anything (batteries
>> or otherwise). Thats
>> what I've read on this list over the last 4 years.
>>
>> -Jon Glauser
>
>That may be a sign of good news ahead....
>
>A month ago I was quoted for qty 16 from the DEKA factory
>(only 155 miles away)...
>
>GC15 - $121
>GC24 - $148
>GC45 - $155
>
>I have Sams Club in my Elec-Trak, I'm happy with them. They
>were made by Exide 4 yrs ago. The current Sams are made by
>Johnson Controls.
>
>-- 
>Stay Charged!
>Hump
>
>The most important substance needed to make a successful
>project is the "glue" that makes you stick to it! -- Lee A.
>Hart
>
>_______________________________________________
>For subscription options, see
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery prices in Tampa, Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

What is the name of the companys that quoted these prices? Phone number ?





> jerryd wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hi Tim and All
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery prices in Tampa, Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

Hi d and All,

----- Original Message Follows -----
From: ddoyel <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery prices in Tampa, Fiberglass Vw
buggy EV conversion
Date: Fri, 20 Jun 2008 14:13:40 -0700 (PDT)

>What is the name of the companys that quoted these prices?
>Phone number ?

You'll have to buy 24 batteries. But fewer is
just a few bucks more each, still the best price. They are
Utility Batteries in Tampa, you'll have to find the phone
number.
If you need fewer, get with me as later this
month I'll be making a buy.

Jerry Dycus


>
>
>


> >jerryd wrote:
> >>
> >>
> >> Hi Tim and All
> ...


----------

